# Bear Gls is such a C**K



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my god.

I know most of you have watched this 'female genitalia' (just so i don't get banned for sweraing) but i never have.

I'm working at home and quite oblivious to the tv and this is on. But wow, just wow. How can one man have such little regard for life, when it is all in the name of tv.

Just seen him munch a death stalker scorpion and then skewer some poor little lizard he trapped under a rock. Feel quite sick now.

He is certainly not a born survivor. he's a born Pr**k.

rant over.

If you think what he does is ok please comment. i'd like everyone to share their opinions.

I'd like to meet him on one of these so called expeditions, rumage around his backpack and empty all the kitkats and energy bars he has in there.
Then i'd like to throw him in the Amazon armed only with his hands, see how he survives then.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Again? Really? Search function is a wonderful thing.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Barry/Barney

no need to be rude. just making a thread because i'd never seen it and was shocked.

How much searching do you do? I hope it is before you post every reply or start a thread yourself. 
Heaven forbid what would happen if you were found to be a hypocrite.

I'm usually such a nice person but it appears that unhelpful people on here bring out the worst in me.

Instead of being RUDE and UNHELPFUL, how about directing me to the threads i have not searched for. i have other things to do rather than search the forum.

Please Barry NOT Barney, seek some help


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

I disagree with what everyone says about him due to the way he kills animals :whistling2:

Sure, he kills snakes and lizards to eat them, all in the name of television.

But then again, I eat chicken every week. Why, because I need it? Nope, simply all in the name of greed, and wanting it because it tastes better than a salad. :lol:

Humans don't NEED to eat animals to survive, we can live on vegetation.
Bear Grylls eating one lizard, compared to billions of animals being slaughtered every year to satisfy human desire ... I say go for it


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

He has a point, there are a billion threads about this, lol.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

why watch it then? i personlly dont mind him: victory:


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

I did say'm working from home and it was just on in the background, had never wacthed it before and caught my eye.

As to the killing of animals, i think it is all wrong, i'm vegan  and hve been for 13 years


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

If it offends you turn over. Not really that difficult when you think on it.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

"He has a point, there are a billion threads about this, lol."

A billion? really? please do me the favour of linking all 1000,000,000 for me please.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Whats wrong with bear grylls, he's just helping everyone.

It wouldnt really count if he said "in the wild to survive this must be eaten'.

He has to actually eat it to show people how its done. I remember seeing one were he got stung by bees and his face swelled up. He really goes through a hell of crap to help people you know.


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

sleepylizard said:


> I did say'm working from home and it was just on in the background, had never wacthed it before and caught my eye.
> 
> As to the killing of animals, i think it is all wrong, i'm vegan  and hve been for 13 years


That's fair enough, if you're vegan.
But then you're heavily biased, aren't you?

I don't see anything wrong in eating animals really, I'm sure there are plenty of animals that would relish you 

Bear Grylls is showing what it takes to survive (even if a lot of it is staged, who knows?). The ways that he is showing, is what helped mankind thrive and survive on this planet.

Natural selection - survival of the fittest and what not : victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

sleepylizard said:


> "He has a point, there are a billion threads about this, lol."
> 
> A billion? really? please do me the favour of linking all 1000,000,000 for me please.


You'll be able to find them if you do a quick search...... :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....a Bear Gryll's thread they are always entertaining.......:lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I remember seeing one were he got stung by bees and his face swelled up.


 
Oh, that sounds devine... they should put that clip on repeat...


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I find him and the program incredibly annoying, so don't watch it any more.Its just how its set out, how they pretend he's in incredible danger and is a 'born survivor':devil:BS
Plus he kills everything he finds, everything.Even if you can only eat the testicles.
Still find it funny how people always say "omg another bear gryll's thread" then make a smart comment.Its not like they've never moaned about him.
Plus I understand how it makes people's blood boil..


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

sparkle said:


> Oh, that sounds devine... they should put that clip on repeat...


So satisfying lol
YouTube - Bear Grylls LOL FACE!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sleepylizard said:


> As to the killing of animals, i think it is all wrong, i'm vegan  and hve been for 13 years


you're a vegan and you call somebody else a c**k (sic) and a pr**k (sic)?? try eating meat instead of being a fussy shite.

and who's Bear Gls supposed to be? is the the Welsh version of Bear Grylls?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> So satisfying lol
> YouTube - Bear Grylls LOL FACE!!!


 why thank you kind sir :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dan27 said:


> Bear Grylls is showing what it takes to survive (even if a lot of it is staged, who knows?). The ways that he is showing, is what helped mankind thrive and survive on this planet.
> 
> Natural selection - survival of the fittest and what not : victory:


Ray Mears shows what it takes to survive, he shows how to eat shit and jump around dramatising everything.Everything is staged, on a recent interview he said how "of course there's always a guy behind the scenes with a rifle".


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I find him and the program incredibly annoying, so don't watch it any more.Its just how its set out, how they pretend he's in incredible danger and is a 'born survivor':devil:BS


try googling him and see exactly what he's done.




> Plus he kills everything he finds, everything.Even if you can only eat the testicles.


he doesn't kill 'everything' he finds. He kills something that he might find in that environment so if you're there you know what you can eat, even if it's just it's knackers you can eat to........... survive.



> Still find it funny how people always say "omg another bear gryll's thread" then make a smart comment.Its not like they've never moaned about him.
> Plus I understand how it makes people's blood boil..


i've never moaned about him, i'm not stupid enough to not understand the meaning of the program.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Bear has done loads of stuff.............he has a little more substance than you you guys think


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Ray Mears shows what it takes to survive, he shows how to eat shit and jump around dramatising everything.Everything is staged, on a recent interview he said how "of course there's always a guy behind the scenes with a rifle".


 
Ray Mears is staged, so is corrie, Crocodile Hunter, EVERYTHING. Do you really thing that TV shows will put people in danger and insurance companies will let people do anything that will risk them making a huge payout?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am in awe of his survival abilities!!!!

I love the outakes.. they are so much funnier than the information he gives out.. obviously no insurance company is going to insure someone working for TV doing what they would have you believe he does..

man with his income id skip over that cravass to the main rd.. wouldnt u 

YouTube - Re: Man Vs. Wild, Bear Grylls is a Phony


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

No crocodile hunter was awesome.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I am in awe of his survival abilities!!!!
> 
> I love the outakes.. they are so much funnier than the information he gives out.. obviously no insurance company is going to insure someone working for TV doing what they would have you believe he does..
> 
> ...


Haha, that video is awesome!


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

yes, Bear Gls is his identical twin that appears when you type fast because you are angry.

Meko, as to me using those words, as far as i knwo the vegan society have NEVER issued any guidelines on the use of expletives being against the vegan code. As soon as they do i assure you i will stop using them.

Me, a fussy shite? NO. Just a person who doesn't see animals as a food source, i'm sure your eating habits are just as fussy, most people's are when they think about it. If you are interested in my apparently fussy eating habits i'll happily pm you my food diary. 

Anyone else that wants to take a poke at my veganism, please do. I'm not ashamed and have had to defend my lifestyle choices for many years. Quite an expert now.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

sleepylizard said:


> yes, Bear Gls is his identical twin that appears when you type fast because you are angry.
> 
> Meko, as to me using those words, as far as i knwo the vegan society have NEVER issued any guidelines on the use of expletives being against the vegan code. As soon as they do i assure you i will stop using them.
> 
> ...


I totally respect full on vegans.. I personally have no issue with eating animals or animal produce I do have an issue in famring methods for both meat and produce.. but then that makes me a total hypocrite when it comes to what i consume.. whereas youre not.. this i respect :no1:


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

We're animals, we eat what we can.
I actually respect that fact that he eats such terrible stuff sometimes, he doesn't always just kill stuff. On one episode, he picked undigested fruit out of bear poo, and ate it.

I bet it doesn't bother you when he eats a snail, maggot or shellfish? 

He's not just some TV actor. The guy knows his stuff and has held records for his physical feats.

If you don't like what he does, don't watch it and move on : victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

beginning to dred the next time i hear is name:bash:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

sleepylizard said:


> Hey Barry/Barney


oh no he didnt :gasp:

seriously your going to regret that comment you made one day matey:whistling2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> Ray Mears is staged, so is corrie, Crocodile Hunter, EVERYTHING. Do you really thing that TV shows will put people in danger and insurance companies will let people do anything that will risk them making a huge payout?


Lol well maybe not death defying-but my point is he pretends they do, and that annoying attempt of 'I'm going to die' at any time continues.
And of course parts will be staged to give examples of how to do things.But once again bear gryll's just does it so stupidly...
Ray mears actually makes use of things properly, and well Steve Irwin was in danger, because he was a crazy mofo of a legend...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sleepylizard said:


> Meko, as to me using those words, as far as i knwo the vegan society have NEVER issued any guidelines on the use of expletives being against the vegan code. As soon as they do i assure you i will stop using them.


errr. well done.. although a rather pointless comment to make



> Me, a fussy shite? NO. Just a person who doesn't see animals as a food source, i'm sure your eating habits are just as fussy, most people's are when they think about it. If you are interested in my apparently fussy eating habits i'll happily pm you my food diary.


my fussy eating habits are:
the smell of tuna turns my stomach
tomatoes are evil
fruit doesn't belong with 'food'

Animals are a food source, if we didn't eat them then there wouldn't be a lot of them. 
Look at the facts; none of the animals we eat are on the extinct list but the ones we don't eat...are. Speaks volumes.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

sleepylizard said:


> Hey Barry/Barney
> 
> no need to be rude. just making a thread because i'd never seen it and was shocked.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't reply sooner,here's just a few I found by using the name Bear Grylls in search function.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/317514-bear-grylls-tonight-lol-ch4.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/317147-those-dislike-bear-grylls.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/191861-official-bear-grylls-thread.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/304906-latest-bear-griles-stunt.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/306153-email-bear-grylls-but-quick.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/305247-bear-grills-idiot.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/305262-petition-against-every-other-person.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/305264-here-bear-grylls-clip.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/305173-watch-bear-gryls-vs-boa.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/283257-bear-grylls.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/284075-bear-grylls-not-very-nice.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/250748-bear-grylls.html

Took 2 mins.Thanks for the lovely post though.Have a nice evening.:no1:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Fruit and veg are good for you meko.:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner,here's just a few I found by using the name Bear Grylls in search function.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/317514-bear-grylls-tonight-lol-ch4.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/317147-those-dislike-bear-grylls.html
> ...


Lol, how long did it take to copy and paste that.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Fruit and veg are good for you meko.:2thumb:


they are.. fruit is perfectly good for you on its own and veg is a great companion for a meat based dish.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

I say why doesnt everyone just eat cheese and be normal xd !
lol, i have to see this programme or whatever it is sometime, ive never heard of it before 8)


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner,here's just a few I found by using the name Bear Grylls in search function.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/317514-bear-grylls-tonight-lol-ch4.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/317147-those-dislike-bear-grylls.html
> ...


to be honest it would surprise me if there was 2-3 times more than that amount


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

amylovesreptiles said:


> I say why doesnt everyone just eat cheese and be normal xd !
> lol, i have to see this programme or whatever it is sometime, ive never heard of it before 8)


Just seriously don't both watching it.Once I did, I had to watch it a few times more simply to nit pick him and it lol.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> to be honest it would surprise me if there was 2-3 times more than that amount


Probably goes back for years:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you pretty much get 2 or 3 every time he's on TV although they usually appear in whatever section fits what he's eaten.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

amylovesreptiles said:


> I say why doesnt everyone just eat cheese and be normal xd !
> lol, i have to see this programme or whatever it is sometime, ive never heard of it before 8)


 Look basically just watch steve irwin or ray mears, they are both much more entertaining, especially steve irwin.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Cheers for the links BARRY NOT BARNEY.

Shall have a read through when i am not manically busy writing a scheme of work for KS4 science that will ensure the success of most students and hopefully inspire some people to make a difference in the world.

If Barney is NOT ok, how about Baz? BazMan, Bazza? Bal? BazzyBoy?:2thumb:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

sleepylizard said:


> Cheers for the links BARRY NOT BARNEY.
> 
> Shall have a read through when i am not manically busy writing a scheme of work for KS4 science that will ensure the success of most students and hopefully inspire some people to make a difference in the world.
> 
> If Barney is NOT ok, how about Baz? BazMan, Bazza? Bal? BazzyBoy?:2thumb:


OK.Night.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

i have to agree with Barry Manilo. Theres defo too many of these bear grylls threads
but fair enough if you have never seen him


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

sleepylizard said:


> Cheers for the links BARRY NOT BARNEY.
> 
> Shall have a read through when i am not manically busy writing a scheme of work for KS4 science that will ensure the success of most students and hopefully inspire some people to make a difference in the world.
> 
> If Barney is NOT ok, how about Baz? BazMan, Bazza? Bal? BazzyBoy?:2thumb:


You really are a rude little person arent you. barry is a very respected member on here,,,and knows more about reptiles than you ever will.
Try stop being so rude, and start acting like someone with some self respect and maturity

I am rather surprised that your one brain cell can manage to undertake KS4 science. goodluck with that one : victory:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> i have to agree with Barry Manilo.


when you take the mick out of someones name it helps to spell it right or you look abit daft your self 
: victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hmm whats my opinion on this

a dictionary might come in useful is my opinion on this


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Wildlife Warrior, not wanting to get all playground about it but, seeing as i have more than one brain cell and am in fact a head of deparment in a secondary school with a first class honours degree in Biochemistry, Barry started it.

I merely made a thread because i had never seen this man before.Granted, i could have added to another thread that already has posts in it, but and the whole point i was trying to make, is that i was so shocked i felt i had to comment and searching for other posts was not a priority. 
I didn't like the comment he made and told him so with a tone thst followed his.

I'd really rather appreciate it if you got over the urges to defend him, he seems perfectly capable by himself.

As for self respect, i have lots, thank you. I respect anyone that stays true to their beliefs and ethics and I also have respect for anyone that can recover from a major bain operation (right wing spenoid meninginoma removal) with all faculties and capabilities in place. Seeing as i am both of those i do respect myself (makes your one brain cell jab a little insensitive now, yes?).

Any more mud you feel the need to fling please do so via pm rather than on a public forum. If you wish to continue via pm i will happily engage but I am persistent and intelligent. The only coment you made that i wish i were but unfortunately cannot lay claim to is little. Alas.

Bear Grylls: Boo Hiss:bash:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> when you take the mick out of someones name it helps to spell it right or you look abit daft your self
> : victory:


i wasn't taking the mick thats just what comes to mind when i saw Barry.M
But while we're on the subject of being a complete t**t about spelling and gramar, *Yourself* is all one word when you use it to explain another person.
This makes you look daft too, A**eHole


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Barry started it....very childish, and then to mock his name.
All he did was state a fact that this was a topic that gets brought up every week.

I am not defending him, i am giving my view on your remarks to another member which i felt were rude and immature.I dont even no barry.M 

I am very sorry if my comment upset you, it was not intended to especially as i didnt even no when i posted,but if it did offend you then please take my sorry. But reguardless of that i was refering to the childish names you gave him, not your medical side.

I do not wish to do private messages.

cheers and take care : victory:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> i wasn't taking the mick thats just what comes to mind when i saw Barry.M
> But while we're on the subject of being a complete t**t about spelling and gramar, *Yourself* is all one word when you use it to explain another person.
> This makes you look daft too, A**eHole


I dont mind looking daft...but what makes me smile is i am dylexic and suffer with ADHD but yet i can still write a sentence without having to rely on swearing.

takecare : victory:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

BTW i can tell you suffer from ADHD


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> I dont mind looking daft...but what makes me smile is i am dylexic and suffer with ADHD but yet i can still write a sentence without having to rely on swearing.
> 
> takecare : victory:


 Rely on swearing ?
swearing is just the same as using any other word, i could have said idiot or prat, what does it matter ?
you may be able to write a sentace without swearing but you can reply to a thread without starting a pointless argument


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> i wasn't taking the mick thats just what comes to mind when i saw Barry.M
> But while we're on the subject of being a complete t**t about spelling and gramar, *Yourself* is all one word when you use it to explain another person.
> This makes you look daft too, A**eHole


The "I" at the start of your sentence is a capital letter mate.

Gutted, especially as to be frank at present there is more alcohol in my system than half of my local pub right now.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> The "I" at the start of your sentence is a capital letter mate.
> 
> Gutted, especially as to be frank at present there is more alcohol in my system than half of my local pub right now.


I think you mean it *Is'nt* not is.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> Rely on swearing ?
> swearing is just the same as using any other word, i could have said idiot or prat, what does it matter ?
> you may be able to write a sentace without swearing but you can reply to a thread without starting a pointless argument


Your fail continues. Not only do you attempt to address someones spelling and spell incorrectly in the post aimed to correct it, but you also continue to be utter shite at spelling also.

I wont be bitchy with the capital letters as i'm often not bothered about doing that

It's SENTENCE

Not sentance - which is how you attempted to spell it - whilst failing to a greater degree by missing out the letter.

Now give up, crawl back into that irrelevent hole which you clearly inhabit, and for god's sake shut up.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> I think you mean it *Is'nt* not is.


No i had actually intended on saying is - it was meant to show exaclty how it reads.

Oh and while the attempt at lecturing is on i think you will find the apostrophe in the word "isn't" is between the "n" and the "t".

As in shortened version of is not - you remove the "o" i think you will find.

Now as per my last post, shut up, get out, and crawl back to that hole.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Your fail continues. Not only do you attempt to address someones spelling and spell incorrectly in the post aimed to correct it, but you also continue to be utter shite at spelling also.
> 
> I wont be bitchy with the capital letters as i'm often not bothered about doing that
> 
> ...


 Right u stupid little Pr**k was i even talking to you in the first place ? NO
If you want to carry on sent me a PM because im not arguing on here with petty little Tw*ts like you


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> Right u stupid little Pr**k was i even talking to you in the first place ? NO
> If you want to carry on sent me a PM because im not arguing on here with petty little Tw*ts like you


Petty?

I do believe you are the one taking the piss out of someone with dyslexia and ADHD - a very faceless thing to do. I also do not care that you weren't talking to me - fact is you are conversing on a public forum and therefore it is not against the law for others to comment.

Oh and by the way -

YOU
SEND

Good lad - 8/10 on that one - keep trying.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Petty?
> 
> I do believe you are the one taking the piss out of someone with dyslexia and ADHD - a very faceless thing to do. I also do not care that you weren't talking to me - fact is you are conversing on a public forum and therefore it is not against the law for others to comment.
> 
> ...


Stop replying to me. He was the one that started getting childish with me so i dont it back.

And if you say you have more alcohol in your systrem than half the local pub, i would really hate to see how DULL that local must be


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> Stop replying to me. He was the one that started getting childish with me so i dont it back.
> 
> And if you say you have more alcohol in your systrem than half the local pup, i would really hate to see how DULL that local must be


You "dont" it back? Do you mean you did it back?

I think you may have tried saying you DONE it back, although that is incorrect. If you meant "dont" then i think you will find not only is it a useless sentence that means nothing but it should also have an apostrophe so that it reads "don't".

Pub is also the correct spelling, with a "b" at the end as opposed to a "p" which makes it the term given to some mammalian offspring.

I do believe i do have more alcohol in my system than the local "pup" though i haven't the foggiest where this pup may be situated!

In the mean time i feel it a good time to tell you it was merely an exaggerated example and whilst i am rather intoxicated i am by no means on par with the contents of my local "pup" let alone the pub!

Edit - i totally missed out the "systrem" word which i believe should read "system". 

6/10 for that one purely because you were unable to string together a sentence which made any sense. Your attainment is slipping somewhat, i think a little more effort is needed. Keep trying nonetheless because it amuses me no end.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Petty?
> 
> I do believe you are the one taking the piss out of someone with dyslexia and ADHD - a very faceless thing to do. I also do not care that you weren't talking to me - fact is you are *conversing* on a public forum and therefore it is not against the law for others to comment.
> 
> ...


 And if you want to keep bringing up things like that im not *conversing *im writing.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> You "dont" it back? Do you mean you did it back?
> 
> I think you may have tried saying you DONE it back, although that is incorrect. If you meant "dont" then i think you will find not only is it a useless sentence that means nothing but it should also have an apostrophe so that it reads "don't".
> 
> ...


 thanks but i think i already noticed and edited that one before you could be a di*k about it


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Conversing can be applied to a form of social interaction (which is would class this as) as well as spoken exchange of words. Therefore i would disagree with your comments.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Conversing can be applied to a form of social interaction (which is would class this as) as well as spoken exchange of words. Therefore i would disagree with your comments.


 I think you will find that Conversing is defined as a SPOKEN Exchange of words thank you very much.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> thanks but i think i already noticed and edited that one before you could be a di*k about it


Sorry to inform you but i do believe your editing was unsuccessful, as it still appears to be incorrect.

As a result my grading stands in my opinion, but feel free to take it to off topic and ask others opinions on this.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> I think you will find that Conversing is defined as a SPOKEN Exchange of words thank you very much.


It depends on the dictionary, the individual and a number of other factors. However it is generally accepted that the terms "conversing" and "talking" are not synonymous and that the term "conversing" can in fact apply to any exchange of words and not simply the exchange of spoken words. Nevertheless i accept this may be down to personal judgement.

I do believe the term "online conversation" is often used, whilst it is often shortened to "convo".


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Sorry to inform you but i do believe your editing was unsuccessful, as it still appears to be incorrect.
> 
> As a result my grading stands in my opinion, but feel free to take it to off topic and ask others opinions on this.


 I do Believe i edited "pup" 
And if you like we can continue this tommorow when i will be sober and not been awake since friday
Or
You can come and meet me in person and we can continue this THEN see who can _Speak_ Better afterwards


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> I think you will find that Conversing is defined as a SPOKEN Exchange of words thank you very much.


Main Entry:converse 

a*:* to have acquaintance or familiarity
b*:* to become occupied or engaged 
a*:* to exchange thoughts and opinions 
b*:* to carry on an exchange similar to a conversation(as with a computer)


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> I do Believe i edited "pup"
> And if you like we can continue this tommorow when i will be sober and not been awake since friday
> Or
> You can come and meet me in person and we can continue this THEN see who can _Speak_ Better afterwards


The latter may not be the best move you have ever made to be frank, and whilst i will neither go into why nor am i allowed to explain why i would say it may not be the wisest option.

If you ever go to a reptile show do feel free to drop me a pm, i will happily say a friendly hello to you. 

Feel free to continue tomorrow if you like, i too will then be sober and so im sure it will amuse me even more. 

Good luck being macho in your sleep buddy, i do enjoy internet warriors such as yourself, this has been very enjoyable.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> THEN see who can _Speak_ Better afterwards


Why do you have to bring violence into it, christ hes having abit of fun like i was...stop dragging your knuckles on the floor


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> I do Believe i edited "pup"
> And if you like we can continue this tommorow when i will be sober and not been awake since friday
> Or
> You can come and meet me in person and we can continue this THEN see who can _Speak_ Better afterwards


I almost forgot - it is "tomorrow" as opposed to "tommorow".

It must be said you are clearly starting to put a little effort in though so i will give you a 9/10 and a "B" for effort.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> The latter may not be the best move you have ever made to be frank, and whilst i will neither go into why nor am i allowed to explain why i would say it may not be the wisest option.
> 
> If you ever go to a reptile show do feel free to drop me a pm, i will happily say a friendly hello to you.
> 
> ...


Dont worry Your the type that can get cocky on the internet but i'll bet if you seen me on the street an you heard me say something wrong you wouldn't stop and be a cocky tw*t like this would you. NO, i dont think so.

And another thing im not an internet warrior, i hate arguing on here but the moment i said i would rather speak in person you never agreed did you ? which makes you the one that can get all cocky and tough online.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

I would also like to know why it wasn't my wisest option, Asif your bruce lee.
And just so you know If i do go to a reptile show i WILL definatly 100% make sure i let you know and also let you know what i will be wearing so you know who i am, OK ?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> Dont worry Your the type that can get cocky on the internet but i'll bet if you seen me on the street an you heard me say something wrong you wouldn't stop and be a cocky tw*t like this would you. NO, i dont think so.
> 
> And another thing im not an internet warrior, i hate arguing on here but the moment i said i would rather speak in person you never agreed did you ? which makes you the one that can get all cocky and tough online.


Not only are you poor at spelling but reading is also not your strong point. Read through my post and you may see that i did in fact agree to meet you at a reptile show where i will "say a friendly hello". 

And no i spend equal amounts of time in reality. I would be just as "cocky" to you if you took the piss out of someone to such an extent out on the streets as you have here. What goes around comes around and all that jazz.

Do please think before you speak, i appreciate some individuals are intellectually challenged but im sure thinking is still within your brains spectrum.

* if you *see* me - seen is past tense.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> I would also like to know why it wasn't my wisest option, Asif your bruce lee.
> And just so you know If i do go to a reptile show i WILL definatly 100% make sure i let you know and also let you know what i will be wearing so you know who i am, OK ?


No can do - you are however right i am not Bruce Lee (note capitals).

Good stuff, i look forward to meeting yet another forummer!

*as if - seperate word and no need for a capital on the "a" if its in the middle of the sentence.
*definitely


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Not only are you poor at spelling but reading is also not your strong point. Read through my post and you may see that i did in fact agree to meet you at a reptile show where i will "say a friendly hello".
> 
> And no i spend equal amounts of time in reality. I would be just as "cocky" to you if you took the piss out of someone to such an extent out on the streets as you have here. What goes around comes around and all that jazz.
> 
> ...


Seen is also used hypothetically.

Please let me know if you are going to any shows too as i think knowing you would be there would tempt me even more. I will definatly recognise you seeing as though you will be walking around with with your nose in the air and your posh buckinghamshire accent correcting people.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> Seen is also used hypothetically.
> 
> Please let me know if you are going to any shows too as i think knowing you would be there would tempt me even more. I will definatly recognise you seeing as though you will be walking around with with your nose in the air and your posh buckinghamshire accent correcting people.


I am a cockney, i merely live in Bucks. Born and bred West Ham im afraid, and despise where i live to such an extent i plan to move as soon as possible. I end up spending more time in South Wales, London and Essex than here.

I'm not particularly conspicuous i'm afraid, i often keep myself to myself so i will not be walking around as you suggest.

*definitely - that is your second spelling error on that particular word. I suggest a dictionary may make good reading for you.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> Petty?
> 
> I do believe you are the one taking the piss out of someone with dyslexia and ADHD - a very faceless thing to do. I also do not care that you weren't talking to me - fact is you are conversing on a public forum and therefore it is not against the law for others to comment.


 Oh and BTW when did i take the piss out of his dyslexia.
i know what dislexia seeing as i have low case written dyslexia, so i thnk its you that takes the piss mate not me
but i dont care about that, i just cannot wait to meet you in person one day.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> I am a cockney, i merely live in Bucks. Born and bred West Ham im afraid, and despise where i live to such an extent i plan to move as soon as possible. I end up spending more time in South Wales, London and Essex than here.
> 
> I'm not particularly conspicuous i'm afraid, i often keep myself to myself so i will not be walking around as you suggest.
> 
> *definitely - that is your second spelling error on that particular word. I suggest a dictionary may make good reading for you.


 Well would you consider mmoving to Salford/manchester and maaybe we can get to know each other better


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> BTW i can tell you suffer from ADHD


See above quote for what i see as totally out of order. Perhaps not the dyslexia but that for me is poor form to the highest degree.

Honestly - i really do not believe you - but even if you do have it i am not overly bothered as i too have a learning disability, however unlike you i do not feel the need to be utterly out of order in my mannerisms.

I was trying to help your inept use of language which may help your learning disability, and if you look you will see that unlike you i have been courteous throughout, without resorting to threats, or swearing. 

*dyslexia

To be fair no i will not consider moving up there as i believed it to be the arsehole of England before had the joy of conversing with you. I can't imagine i would enjoy life all that much if everyone behaved such as yourself.

Edit - it does appear you have also acquireda stutter whilst typing. I do hope i have not been winding you up!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

carpy said:


> See above quote for what i see as totally out of order. Perhaps not the dyslexia but that for me is poor form to the highest degree.
> 
> Honestly - i really do not believe you - but even if you do have it i am not overly bothered as i too have a learning disability, however unlike you i do not feel the need to be utterly out of order in my mannerisms.
> 
> ...


OMG you are the biggest fu*king Di*khead i have ever spoke to in my life.
if everyone was like you, a posh tart who thinks there better than everyone else because you are better spoken then i think suicide would be an option for me.
please do not reply to this as i am done with you, if you want to speak do in via PM and i will make sure i see you at a rep show 1 day.
peace

PS: you missed a space between the words aquired and a.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> OMG you are the biggest fu*king Di*khead i have ever spoke to in my life.
> if everyone was like you, a posh tart who thinks there better than everyone else because you are better spoken.
> please do not reply to this as i am done with you, if you want to speak do in via PM and i will make sure i see you at a rep show 1 day.
> peace


I don't consider myself posh, in fact it is only my location that makes people prejudge.

Thank you for the compliment, i also find you a charming individual.

If everyone was like you the world would also be a better place.

Ahh i do apologise, i do believe i replied. Oh well, happy days if you object feel free to reply or send me a PM. I have added you to my friends list so should you so wish you could accept that and then look me up on there!

See you soon buddy, and sleep well.

*spoken
*do so via PM as opposed to "do in via PM"


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> OMG you are the biggest fu*king Di*khead i have ever spoke to in my life.
> if everyone was like you, a posh tart who thinks there better than everyone else because you are better spoken then i think suicide would be an option for me.
> please do not reply to this as i am done with you, if you want to speak do in via PM and i will make sure i see you at a rep show 1 day.
> peace
> ...


So i did, good shout old chap i do believe you may be getting the hang of this.

No wait i spoke to soon as you were unable to read the "c" found within "acquired" and therefore spelt it "aquired".

Ahh well at least the effort is there i guess. Happy days.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Morning Bear Gryll's fans.........well it looks like Mr Gryll's has got you all a little excited yet again....

Chill out peoples.................if you dont like him dont watch him

and if you do like him then.....enjoy........

and as for Carpy being Posh.......well.....:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> *Dont worry Your the type that can get cocky on the internet but i'll bet if you seen me on the street an you heard me say something wrong you wouldn't stop and be a cocky tw*t like this would you. NO, i dont think so.*
> 
> And another thing im not an internet warrior, i hate arguing on here but the moment i said i would rather speak in person you never agreed did you ? which makes you the one that can get all cocky and tough online.


You know he's millitary trained right? :roll2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I think we need to hire out a boxing ring for the next reptile show:no1:
Lunch entertainment:no1:


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Lmao, what happened to this thread over-night?! :gasp:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

certain someone found a new hobby as a fish in a fishing lake.

not only did he take the bait every time, but he deserved the grilling he got to be fair

sympathy is not there from me anyhow


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

carpy said:


> certain someone found a new hobby as a fish in a fishing lake.
> 
> not only did he take the bait every time, but he deserved the grilling he got to be fair
> 
> sympathy is not there from me anyhow


You did seem to _own_ him a lot.haha


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

HAHA! This thread rocks! 10/10


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I think hes good! I mean, everything gets eaten by something else in the end


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

carpy said:


> certain someone found a new hobby as a fish in a fishing lake.
> 
> not only did he take the bait every time, but he deserved the grilling he got to be fair
> 
> sympathy is not there from me anyhow


now thats a awesome way of putting it...not only did you comment on how easy it was to torment him, but how fell for it each time...and then mention of eatting fish...which has referance to bear grylls eatting animals..
it came full circle
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> now thats a awesome way of putting it...not only did you comment on how easy it was to torment him, but how fell for it each time...and then mention of eatting fish...which has referance to bear grylls eatting animals..
> it came full circle
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


glad you spotted the use of the term grilling there - was very carefully worded


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

This thread has to be awarded a score of 11 out of 10 for sheer comedic value :lol2: :no1: :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

too right i did.

can you send this into harry hill or something for "forum memebers do the funniest things"...might get ya self £250


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

well i am glad others enjoyed it


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

MissMoose said:


> You know he's millitary trained right? :roll2:


Does that make him hard then?: victory:


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

What an enjoyable read :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Andy said:


> Does that make him hard then?: victory:


Only if he gets excited.......: victory:


----------



## blaze18 (Jun 2, 2009)

*??????????????????????*



sleepylizard said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I know most of you have watched this 'female genitalia' (just so i don't get banned for sweraing) but i never have.
> 
> ...




i think he's fantastic.

he's a trained ex sas specialist.

There isn't many people in the world that can survive out in the wild like him and he's not a fake either.

there was only 3 people to survive desert storm and 1 of them died soon after gettin out. they we're all sas. i don't think bear was part of them but they have the same skills he has.

Donga (died after gettin out).
chris ryan still goin also doin t.v now
and andy mcnab still goin and also doin t.v.

he does t.v because he makes more money showin people tricks of the trade then bein out in the wild fightin for his life and all of our lives for a goverment who would abandon him if his intell they gave him was wrong.

what would you rather do?

he's just makin money out of his skills which are very rare skills.

those skills i would guess are pretty much all he knows fair play to him i say!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i think mate you are slightly misinformed


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

bear teache's you a lot of last resort's, if you got abandend some how im sure you'll last longer after watching his programme's.

it's not in the name of t.v. it's him teaching survival.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

bollocks its not in the name of tv - if it werent in the name of money and tv he wouldnt be doing it - why would he have made up so many credentials if it werent in the name of tv


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

did bear gryll's start writing book's before tv?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

not quite sure what your point is, but that doesnt alter the fact that he is doing this for the money


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

agent's eh.

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/manvswild/bio/bio.html


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

dang! i missed all the fireworks!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

boidae said:


> agent's eh.
> 
> Bear Grylls : Man vs. Wild : Discovery Channel


yea god if only that wuld all be true it would be bloody impressive wouldnt it

fact is the credentials do not fit, and not all of his bio is true


----------

